# Cold weather package



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Hi,

I'm going to look at a particular 2001 330i that has the cold weather package. Does anyone know if this means it has the split folding rear seats, or if having the ski-passthrough implies folding rear seats also? 

Thanks
AK


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

AK said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm going to look at a particular 2001 330i that has the cold weather package. Does anyone know if this means it has the split folding rear seats, or if having the ski-passthrough implies folding rear seats also?
> 
> ...


The CWP includes heated seats, headlight washer jets and the split/folddown seats that has the trunk passthrough in it. If the car does not have the CWP or the fold down seat option, then there will be no pass through. :thumbup:


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

ajt819 said:


> The CWP includes heated seats, headlight washer jets and the split/folddown seats that has the trunk passthrough in it. If the car does not have the CWP or the fold down seat option, then there will be no pass through. :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------

